# ND trapper please replay......



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

ND trapper im wondering y u locked my forums im no longer selling....... im just getting emails now so i can email it to them i dont want this vedio all over the web....


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

younghunter wrote: guys never mind put ur name on the list ill sen dit to ya as long as you promise to not put it out there just keep it to yourself and freinds dont post it on others sites dont want peta to get all fired upp okkkk

Thats still advertising which should be done in the classified section. You were told by other moderators to take it over there and you did not. That is why your topic was locked. It had nothing to do with the video being ethical or not.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

ok sorry but still dont see how i could be selling something on my second forum i wrote ....... i do realize i didnt say im not doing it for money just i need your email address so i can send it to you guys....... so what if i put like on my first forum over keeping them live if i put hey guys i need your email addy to send it just pm it to me..... would that be ok???

I understand i shouildnt sell items here i do agree with you on that part.....

But do you understand that i dont want to put it on classified...... i just dont want a 100 people wanting me to email them this vedio..... i dont want it out there that much i want maybe tops 15 to see... 15 people is alot better chance of the those animal activist not to get ahold of a vedio and go basurk and change the laws of handling and distrubling of these animals alive cause its a really good way for a young kid as stupid as me to make some good money....

I hope you realize im not trying to be a touble maker or bend the rules im gunna go by for how you respond to this message........ O and by the way I even reread this to make it easy to read.. just for you...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

you want to start doing that to all your posts :lol:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

younghunter said:


> i dont want it out there that much i want maybe tops 15 to see...


Than send it to the first 15 people that reply.



younghunter said:


> 15 people is alot better chance of the those animal activist not to get ahold of a vedio and go basurk and change the laws of handling and distrubling of these animals alive cause its a really good way for a young kid as stupid as me to make some good money....


Well if you are that worried about it why give it away?


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

alrite 15 people thats it got it.....


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

ND trapper said:


> younghunter said:
> 
> 
> > 15 people is alot better chance of the those animal activist not to get ahold of a vedio and go basurk and change the laws of handling and distrubling of these animals alive cause its a really good way for a young kid as stupid as me to make some good money....
> ...


Why do it period?


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

to prove to poeple ant one of those kids thats full of it...


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

younghunter said:


> to prove to poeple ant one of those kids thats full of it...


Why do you have to prove anything to anybody? You yourself knows the truth and thats all that matters.


----------

